# Was having a good day then...



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So I was having a pretty good day, not focusing too much on what is going on with the divorce, just thinking about what I have to do tonight. Then a sound comes on the radio that broke me down, had to go into the bathroom at work and cry.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've had a couple of those days. Not for a while, now. My kids were gone on Saturday night, so I watched a double feature of Toy Story 3 and Up. Two movies that make me crumble every time. I waited until the kids weren't around, because I knew I'd be a blubbering fool...and I was. Dang, the montage scene in Up really hit me hard this time. I was sitting, sobbing to myself that we were saving up our money and energy for Paradise Falls (as a metaphor for a future together), and now I know that we'll never get there.

Now, I'm sitting at at my desk, tearing up, thinking about that. 

Hang in there!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I have two children that are the light of my life, son (8) and daughter (5). I get to have them spend the night tomorrow, I'm so looking forward to that. I sometimes find myself watching the shows on Disney that they like, just to feel a little more connected to them. I wonder if anyone else has done that?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The movie "UP" can bring me to tears every time.

OP, I am not going through what you are going through, but during my separation, I felt the way you feel today. I would be fine and hopeful and then some small would crack the flood gates and I'd have to go sit and cry.

It's the process of grief and you're on your way to healing even though now it seems like hell.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Omg yes... I watched UP in the theatre after being newly separated from my H and cried my eyeballs out.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Omg yes... I watched UP in the theatre after being newly separated from my H and cried my eyeballs out.


the little short story of carl and ellie at the beginning gets me every time.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was out shopping at Xmas and a song came on that we used to listen to and I burst into tears in the shop!!
I then read somewhere about 'reclaiming' things for yourself so than their meaning doesn't hurt you anymore. So I made a cd for my car with lots of our old favourites on and I played them everytime I went out in my car. I cried the first couple of times but now I have 'reclaimed' them for myself and I sing along happily!! You can do this for other things too, places, movies etc.

Hope you are feeling ok today. It's a long tough road, but we will all get through this one way or another x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

